# Need advice from FW riders or gravel riders...



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm building a fixie/SS, and need advice on brakes and tires. I ride my geared road bikes on the paved Trinity Trails and my MTB on the gravel ones. I'd like to set the new bike up so I can ride both without fear of flats on the gravel. 

I would love to run cross tires, but that's probably a non-starter. Will Conti 4-Season 28s hack it? That may be as big a tire as I could fit through road calipers (it's a 25-year-old Trek 760). I haven't purchsed the brakes or the tires yet. Wheels are the IRO house build.

Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I ride the TT gravel sections with my regular 23c tires...There are times I wish I had wider tires but I still get through it... I don't think you'll have any trouble with 28c tires


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks. Great, I'll stick with the 28s.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

The gravel trails are smooth enough for just about anything. I wouldn't worry about it too much. If it were me, I'd split the difference and find a nice, sturdy set of 25s. Maxxis ReFuses are cheap and tough to ride just about anywhere. I rode these (in size 23) last year almost daily on the gravel without a single flat.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

texass4 said:


> The gravel trails are smooth enough for just about anything. I wouldn't worry about it too much. If it were me, I'd split the difference and find a nice, sturdy set of 25s. Maxxis ReFuses are cheap and tough to ride just about anywhere. I rode these (in size 23) last year almost daily on the gravel without a single flat.



+1....The best tire value out there


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I've done much worse gravel than the TT with 23s. No worries there. That small gravel won't flat you as long as you run decent pressure. 

Do get the kevlar liners and bring spare tubes for the late summer / autumn when the goatheads come out.


----------

